
Six ways to make Web 2.0 work - The McKinsey Quarterly - kirpekar
http://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/Business_Technology/Application_Management/Six_ways_to_make_Web_20_work_2294
======
kailashbadu
I have always had a feeling that McKinsey is hyped.

I am amused that the bought into the hyperbole that Web 2.0 is. Especially
when the noise around Web 2.0 is dieing down and the dust settling.

